# mettre du beurre dans les épinards



## marimar

alguien sabe que significa "mettre du beurre dans les épinards"?? es una frase hecha. muchas gracias


----------



## papyzen

Significa "apporter un complément (d'argent etc.). Par exemple, ce mois-ci, mon patron m'a donné une prime extraordinaire ; ça va mettre un peu de beurre dans les épinards !


----------



## valerie

Tambian se dice de manera menos coloquial: améliorer l'ordinaire


----------



## marimar

es como aumentar el sueldo o dar una paga extra??


----------



## Francisco Javier

*Hola Marimar*, Papyzen y Valérie lo explicaron bien pero en Francés ;

Mettre du beurre dans les épinards / literalmente : 
Echarle mantequilla a las espinacas..

Ejemplos :
J'ai gagné 2 euros au Loto , ça mettra du beurre dans les épinards ! 
Gané 2 euros en la Primitiva ( Loteria ) _podre echarle algo más a la comida / podre mejorar la vida en general...mejor que nada.

_Se puede decir en cuanto uno a ganado/ o encontrado algo, por pequeño que sea el valor ...Lo dicen en el sentido:  por poco que sea, mejorara mi situación... para una cantidad muy importante casi no se dice  o de forma ironica : Ça vas mettre beaucoup de beurre dans les épinards.

Saludos


----------



## marimar

graciassss


----------



## Trauco

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Qui peut me dire le significat de la phrase "mettre du beurre dans les épinars"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Trauco said:


> Qui peut me dire le significat de la phrase "mettre du beurre dans les épinars"?



Hola *Trauco*, y bienvenido.

Aunque ya está bastante bien explicado más arriba, quizá convenga decir que *mettre du beurre dans les épinards* significa mejorar las condiciones de vida, incluso ganar más dinero (en su momento, la mantequilla estaba considerada como un producto de lujo).


----------



## Trauco

Gracias, Víctor


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Puede ser, aunque no sé si vale como traducción, pero no encuentro nada mejor de momento: 

- tapar unos agujeros (hablando de dinero, claro)
- permitir darse un caprichito

Según la gravedad de la falta  original de mantequilla. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jaime Bien

Si la cantidad ganada, o el beneficio en general que se obtiene, es pequeño, entonces también podríamos decir *menos da una piedra*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pero sonaría algo negativo, al final, ¿no?. Y la expresión francesa, al contrario es positiva.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jaime Bien

No, la expresión no es especialmente negativa, aunque positiva positiva, dicho sea de paso, tampoco. Se suele utilizar, yo al menos, para manifestar un cierto grado de conformidad, resignación o satisfacción con lo conseguido o ganado a pesar de que no haya sido gran cosa. Eso sí, si te ha tocado la lotería de verdad, una cantidad considerable, entonces no utilizarías esta expresión. Pero coincido en que quizás no sea la expresión equivalente en español, por aquello de que la expresión francesa veo que sí que es intrinsicamente positiva.


----------



## palabrasconfusas

En la misma línea propondré "menos es nada"·


----------



## Paquita

Jaime Bien said:


> Si la cantidad ganada, o el beneficio en general que se obtiene, es pequeño, entonces también podríamos decir *menos da una piedra*.





palabrasconfusas said:


> En la misma línea propondré "menos es nada"·



Pienso que no es el sentido...

_Mettre du beurre dans les épinards,_ como indicado arriba, es mejorar las condiciones de vida, lo mismo que añadir mantequilla a las espinacas mejora su sabor. Nada más.

Las dos expresiones propuestas quieren decir que hay que conformarse con algo por mínimo que sea. No es lo mismo. Como dice Gévy arriba, tienen una connotación negativa.


----------



## ceruska

¿*A nadie le amarga un dulce*? En mi región se utiliza mucho cuando te toca algo o te dan algo, que no te quitará de trabajar pero te da para un caprichito y para las finanzas en general.

C.


----------



## jaimichu

Me gusta la propuesta de ceruska en este contexto que he encontrado:

_     Avoue que cela mettrait du beurre dans les épinards !
_
Además, mantiene la referencia gastronómica  

O algo así como "te vendría de perlas".

Saludos,
Jaime


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

El problema con _te vendría de perlas_ es que no se refiere exactamente o siempre al dinero y además es puntual sin contexto preciso.
- Mañana me voy a ..., tengo sitio en el coche, ¿te vienes?
- Me vendría de perlas

- Esta noche puedo quedarme con los niños, ya que vas al gimnasio te vendría de perlas

Como puedes ver en esto ejemplos para nada se traduciría por _mettre du beurre dans les épinards_.

Con reservas y en un contexto en el que está claro que hablamos de un ingreso de dinero extra:
- me apaña la vida

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jaimichu

Muchas gracias:

No sabía que _mettre du beurre dans les épinards_ solo podía aplicarse a contextos relacionados con dinero. En ese caso tienes razón: "venir de perlas" solo sería aplicable en caso de que el contexto dejara claro ese factor.

Un saludo,
Jaime


----------

